# Diamondback truck cover



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Made my own...









On a nice day I'll put my coffee on it. The unit you speak of are probably pretty tough. I use mine mostly to keep the snow out.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice job. Is it water tight around the toolbox.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Made my own...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Nice job. Is it water tight around the toolbox.


No. I have 4 little plates I made up that have yet to be installed in the corners of the tool box. She will then be 'rain tight'... well drizzle tight.  I have to take the box off to do a proper job so in the spring.

Mostly keeps the snow out and is 'out of site, out of mind' stuff for my ladder and tools, material, I carry. This truck actually has a locking tailgate so that even helps.

My older truck did not have a locking tail gate but covering stuff up the same way seemed to keep folks from helping themselves.


Once you put a toolbox on the truck it seems options are limited to factory type covers. I guess the retractable type would work but they are expensive and one place quit selling their brand as they had problems with snow (freeze/thaw) screwing up the mechanics of it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

daveEM said:


> Once you put a toolbox on the truck it seems options are limited to factory type covers. I guess the retractable type would work but they are expensive and one place quit selling their brand as they had problems with snow (freeze/thaw) screwing up the mechanics of it.


The retractable ones are expensive and they leak quite a bit, and the box that the top rolls into takes up a fair chunk of space. All wrong for me, I need it real dry in there. I have had the A.R.E. brand fiberglass and Bully PVC covers. The A.R.E. look sharp and the way they set convex you actually gain a little storage space. But the plastic Bully are better for me. Both keep the inside very dry although the bully might have the edge. The Bully is easier to install (maybe an hour) and much easier to remove temporarily. 

The Diamondback is very nice, a customer of mine uses them, he's a machinist and wouldn't hear about something other than metal  The main thing I'd like about the metal would be the ability to bolt a rack or etc. to it. For example it would be easy mount a kayak rack for the weekend if you needed it. You could probably bolt something to the plastic I guess but I would worry about things tearing through subjected to highway speeds and wind etc.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, that looks really cool, Dave. How did you cut the checker plate? What does it sit on? How does it fasten down? 99 has many questions  .


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Wow, that looks really cool, Dave. How did you cut the checker plate? What does it sit on? How does it fasten down? 99 has many questions  .


 Seems to me better explained with a visual inspection down at the local Tim Hortons. :laughing:

I'll dig up some pics. That will work too. 

I do try to keep the cover, tool box and truck shiny. I've had a few folks come up to it and compliment me on the way she looks. I wouldn't be standing on it. Like I say mostly for snow and to hide stuff from the bad guys when at HD or other public places.

I'll be back...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Seems to me better explained with a visual inspection down at the local Tim Hortons. :laughing:
> 
> I'll dig up some pics. That will work too.
> 
> ...


We'll grab that coffee after Christmas for sure, Dave. I'm pretty sure you said you were buying  .


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Back. You can get all kinds of metal products cut to size (even 2"x2")...

_Metal Supermarkets PN (West)
11451 -156 Street_

Also have a shop in the South for the less fortunate. :jester:










^^ '87 Chevy never did get the checker plate or polished.










^^ Zach (Yorki 14 yrs old) likes to supervise. He's my friend.










^^ Aluminum 'U' channel 










^^ Paint the wood black. I like Black.










^^ Aluminum Angle to hold down the checker plate. Ready for it too.

So you just drop the tailgate and the sections *slide* out. I think they are about 15 wide or so. 6 foot box and a 2 foot tool box and 3 sliding sections.

The '87 never had a locking tailgate but the 'out of site' worked as nothing was ever stolen out of it. << I liked that truck.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Wow, that looks really cool, Dave. How did you cut the checker plate? What does it sit on? How does it fasten down? 99 has many questions  .


As above.


----------

